# Sun Joe Dethatcher: AJ798E vs AJ801E



## OnTheLawn (Jul 23, 2020)

I'm in the market for an electric dethatcher and I'm fairly settled on the Sun Joe due to the additional scarifier feature. Like everything else right, inventory is an issue and while I don't necessarily need it right now, I'm going to want to have it by mid-August for an over seeding project.

Models in question:
AJ798E
AJ801E

It looks to me like Sun Joe updated their models and have the AJ798E as the replacement for the older AJ801E at the $129 price point, but I can currently only find the AJ801E in stock. My birthday is in a couple of weeks and the wife is planning on ordering one, but I'm wondering if holding out for the AJ798E model to come back in stock is worth it. The build quality looks similar, but it's tough to tell from pictures online. It also looks like the scarifier cartridge has one additional tine, while the dethatching cartridge is updated as well.

I guess my fear is that if we wait to order it, I may end up not having one in time for the overseeding project. Not the end of the world, but I'd really like to have it on hand to make life easier. So do we order the older AJ801E now to guarantee having one, or is it worth waiting to get the AJ798E even if it means I may not have it for the overseed? Anyone have any experience or hands-on with both units? Any noticeable differences other then aesthetics between the two?


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

One thing I notice, don't know how big of a deal it is, but the older model is 2lbs heavier. You don't want this thing floating on top of the lawn so that may be a plus.

Other than that looks to be just very little tweaks here and there.

If I had to choose I'd say the older comes out on top. IMO, this is a beast of a machine and every lawn care nut needs to have one.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

Ryobi has an 18Vx2 cordless dethatcher available overseas but should make its way to the States soon. It only has a scarifier blade whereas the Sunjoe has the scarifier and power rake tines. Cordless is convenient, though.


----------



## TheLawnScrub (May 17, 2021)

DuncanMcDonuts said:


> Ryobi has an 18Vx2 cordless dethatcher available overseas but should make its way to the States soon. It only has a scarifier blade whereas the Sunjoe has the scarifier and power rake tines. Cordless is convenient, though.


I am patiently waiting for that. Even with the scarifier blades it should do a good job. Curious how it will be priced.


----------



## OnTheLawn (Jul 23, 2020)

@Cdub5_ @DuncanMcDonuts @TheLawnScrub thank you all for the input!

I checked Ryobi's website and it looks like they have it listed as coming soon... Sun Joe also has a cordless that I was interested in, but didn't want to spend that much since my yard is smaller and I can manage with a 50' extension cord.

However, Ryobi's website is listing theirs as a dethatcher AND aerator kit. That peaks my interest even more, but it doesn't really have any details on the aerator portion. Hmmmmm


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

@OnTheLawn I'm interested in how well that Ryobi will function as an aerator. Very interesting! That would be worth buying alone if it aerates half way effectively.


----------



## OnTheLawn (Jul 23, 2020)

Being battery powered… I mean, I'd be surprised if it actually pulls cores and isn't just a spike to poke holes, but we'll see! I emailed them to see if they had an anticipated release date.


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

OnTheLawn said:


> Being battery powered… I mean, I'd be surprised if it actually pulls cores and isn't just a spike to poke holes, but we'll see! I emailed them to see if they had an anticipated release date.


The EU Ryobi website shows the optional aerator reel. No cores...

https://uk.ryobitools.eu/accessories/garden-tools/garden-speciality/rac821/rac821/


----------



## dschertz (Jul 13, 2018)

I was just doing research on the Ryobi unit last night. I don't see them being able to have it that size and a core aerator using plastic. It states "aerator" but looks more like a scarifier. I'm guessing that's their definition of an aerator.


----------

